# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα σε θυροτηλεώραση Golmar

## thodoris20vt

Καλήμερα στην πολυκατοικία που μένω των 12 διαμερισμάτων πολλά διαμερίσματα εάν όχι όλα δεν έχουμε εικόνα οταν πατήσουν  το κουδούνι και απλά έχουμε μια άσπρη εικόνα μόνο.
Παλιά αλλες φορες ειχαμε αλλες οχι ειδικα οταν ειχε βροχη δεν βλεπαμε ποτε τιποτα.
Τωρα δεν εχουμε καθολου παρα μονο αυτο το ασπρο.
Γνωρίζει κανένας τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## chipakos-original

Δηλαδή κάποια διαμερίσματα έχουν και εικόνα και ήχο και λειτουργούν όλα θαυμάσια??Εστω 1 διαμέρισμα λειτουργεί κανονικά??

----------


## thodoris20vt

καποια εχουν ασπρη εικονα καποια αλλα δεν εχουν καμια εικονα απλα μαυρο  , κανενα δεν λειτουργει κανονικα

----------

